# me and my bff



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

just a pic of me and "big dog" hanging out


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ummm you look as mean as that big dog does.


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

lol were just bluffing...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice looking hound dog...


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

best dog I ever had,, and he just showed up one day. and never left.. great dog. super calm. and spends most night out chasing off coyotes..lol


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

looks a bit like our first dog Pooter (she was little though) great dog and went into the back country with us camping, great....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

So, you didn't pick her, she picked you. Sometimes it works out that way. Glad you found each other. Take good care of her.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Great looking Dog - very comfortable lying there, love those beautiful round eyes  intelligent and knowing


----------

